# MeteoCaranguejeira /Leiria



## Pedro L. (28 Jan 2013 às 00:36)

http://meteocaranguejeira.blogspot.pt/

Finalmente online, ao fim de 3 anos.

Mas queria mais tarde por o programa da Weather Display directamente no site, mas como tem tantos parametros de configuração, que não percebo nada como se faz.


----------



## romeupaz (29 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

Pedro L. disse:


> http://meteocaranguejeira.blogspot.pt/
> 
> Finalmente online, ao fim de 3 anos.
> 
> Mas queria mais tarde por o programa da Weather Display directamente no site, mas como tem tantos parametros de configuração, que não percebo nada como se faz.




Boas!

mais uma pelas zonas de Leiria 

Se precisares de ajuda a configurar o WD avisa.


----------



## Pisfip (29 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Boa boa! Mais um projecto de parabéns!
Bons registos! ;-)


----------



## Pedro L. (29 Jan 2013 às 23:51)

Obrigado malta
 qualquer ajuda e que vai ser precisa certamente, entro em contacto com voçês.


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Jan 2013 às 22:55)

Boa!!
mais um é sempre bem vindo


----------

